
Buzz Marketing: 4 Easy Ways to Generate Word of Mouth - danw
http://www.graphicdefine.org/issue1/buzzmarketing
======
rnesh
I tend to think about this subject from time to time. The problem that I see,
at least with user-driven sites, is the difficulty in the beginning. In order
to get users, one should already have a decent amount of content on the site
to begin with. However, due to the fact that the content is provided by the
users, where does this initial content come from? Does it all just start with
a small handful of users? I feel that even when creating a buzz, there should
be some content on the site. This would give the users a reason to return.

------
steve
Sounds really hard to me.

